# thaddius' Console Roast 2014 Edition - Round 15 - Console Semi-Final



## thaddius (May 30, 2014)

Welcome back to _thaddius’ Console Roast 2014 Edition_. For those of you who are not aware this is a poll where you, the GBATemp user, get to vote on what GBATemp thinks is the worst console ever is. For more information check out the Rules section below.

*Recap:*
After a brief period at the beginning where two consoles were nearly tied eventually the votes surged in favour of this week’s winner:





*The Tiger R-Zone!* Congratulations Tiger!

*The Tiger R-Zone is officially GBAtemp’s least favourite handheld.*

Wow. Just wow. We couldn’t have done it without you, Tiger. Your wearable/portable console was so bad it helped detract from Nintendo’s Virtual Boy. And on top of that it trounced the Nokia N-Gage for the coveted title of GBATemp’s least favourite handheld.

Some people were quick to defend the N-Gage as, in perspective, it’s probably not the worst handheld ever. Just not a very good one. It was a phone first, after all. And while that may not actually be relevant it seemed to be enough to save it from the infamy of thaddius’ Console Roast.

Anyway: rules!

*Rules:*


Spoiler



There can only be one!

Each week I pit each console generation against itself to determine what the worst console of that generation was. Updates will hopefully be up every Friday now.

We’re going to work our way up through consoles and handhelds until we reach the current generation. Once that’s all done, we’ll determine the worst console and the worst handheld. From there we choose the definitive GBATemp-approved WORST CONSOLE EVER.

Your only job, Mr. or Ms. GBATemper, is to cast your vote for what you think the worst of the generation is. Please try to do some research, watch some videos, maybe play a few of these games on a (completely legitimate) emulator, and you just might learn a little about the weird amorphous blob that is video game history. But I can't (and won't) keep you from just shooting from the uninformed hip. You're also encouraged to explain your choice in the form of a response to this topic. 

In the event of a tie, I (Sir thaddius prigg) will cast the deciding vote. It is my Roast after all...

The Generations are taken from Wikipedia as I've deemed that to be an appropriate neutral third party. I understand if you might have some concerns that I've put things in the wrong generation in your opinion, but I'm not too concerned about that. Generations are murky constructs at best and are based on arbitrary distinctions made by outsiders as post hoc rationalizations that don't mean anything to anyone anyway.

If I left out/included a certain console/handheld you think does/doesn't belong there I'm probably not going to include/not include them anyway. Basically don't take any of this too seriously. I'm not going to change the polls based on your opinion of them. I also can't change the polls once I've created them. The fact that people keep telling me to change things means that no one reads this but whatever. It's not like anyone cares about what I have to say. 

Aggressive discussion is allowed, but please try to keep within the rules of the forums. Just try to have fun and don’t be a jerk, k?


Enough of that crap, time to get started!

*Intro:*
We’ve finished with those pesky handhelds so now it’s time for the consoles! For our console semi-final we’ll run down all the ‘winning’ consoles of past polls to determine the worst one ever.

*The Nintendo Color TV Game*




Tsk tsk! Another case of not knowing what you’re voting for! Despite the fact that it was facing off against ‘Generic Pong Clones’ this thing won. Go figure?

No one was going to vote for the Magnavox Odyssey or the Atari Pong, and I guess Coleco’s Telstar series was at least versatile if not the best looking console ever.

Is the Nintendo Color TV Game the worst console ever?

*The Fairchild Channel F*




In the age of fake wood paneling the Fiarchild Channel F won for it’s goofy controllers and goofy name.

In a generation so bloated by consoles that fail to differentiate themselves from each other the Channel F beat out both the Atari 2600 and the 5200, as well as the Colecovision, the Intellivision, and the Odyssey2.

This may have been the generation that caused the crash of ’83 but it will forever the the generation of the Channel F for the rest of us.

Is the Channel F worthy of the worst console moniker?

*The Casio PV-1000*




Facing off against the Atari 7800, the Sega SG-1000, and the Sega Master System somehow the PV-1000 won the day, possibly because it’s the rarest of the bunch and was at the beginning of a long line of Japan-only consoles.

The NES wasn’t completely unscathed in this battle which would make me certain that there are people out there who are complete morons. I’d like to see which of the Gen 3 consoles those NES haters would prefer over Nintendo’s flagship console.

It’s obscure, but does that make it the worst console ever?

*The Philips CD-i*




Not even a fair fight! While the Neo Geo AES may have had a good go at it, there was no denying that a bunch of absolutely terrible Zelda and Mario games would be enough to anger the Temp collective.

The Genesis/Mega Drive and SNES were voted for by the last bastions of the Blast Processing fanboy wars, and there were those who felt the Turbo GraFX/PC Engine wasn’t up to snuff either.

In the end I’m not too disappointed with the result, but is the CD-i that bad?

*The Panasonic 3DO*




None of the big three should ever be winning this battle, and this generation was not to buck that trend. The N64, PS1, and the Saturn walked away with a very small percentage of the votes. The Amiga is too well loved across the pond to have won and the Jaguar was just underneath the radar.

Personally I would have a hard time choosing between the Jaguar and 3DO, but I’m not surprised the 3DO won. Will the 3DO be our worst console ever?

*The Microsoft Xbox*




Colour me surprised! I get that the Dreamcast has a cult following (one I was under the impression had passed its prime) and that the Gamecube left us with some of the greatest games of the generation, but the Xbox?!

I guess I’d be a little weirded out no matter what was voted for in this generation. I’m glad I didn’t have to choose. 

You guys don’t seriously think this is the worst console ever though, do you?

*The Microsoft Xbox 360*




Another Xbox system? Wow. I was not really expecting that. You guys like the Wii too much I guess.

What else is there to say? Y’all voted the Xbox 360 as the worst console of the seventh generation.

I’m going to be stunned if this one wins. Stunned.

*The OUYA*




No surprises here, right? I’d wager it’s not a bad system on it’s own, but compared to the Wii U, Xbone, and PS4 it’s a no brainer. But is it the worst ever?

*Outro:*
This is the last semi-final round guys! We did it! But wait! This isn’t the last round! I’ll see you next week when we discuss our FINAL round where we pit the winners of the two semi-finals against each other and see which system we REALLY hate. And in the meantime I may see you in the comments.

*Current Standings:*


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2014)

A company that made Zelda games that should have never existed and is trying to sue Nintendo. Guess what console I'm picking.


----------



## Gahars (May 30, 2014)

The Philips CD-i, much like the screwdriver, is getting nailed.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2014)

Out of the ones in the poll... Nintendo TV Color Games. There was nothing terribly original about them, they were just copycats of western machines which is why they're not _"the"_ games that made Nintendo blow up.

*EDIT:* Come to think of it, there's a lot of failures in this semi-final, the PV-1000 is a pretty spectacular disaster, then there's the CD-i... I might've been too harsh in my judgement. Oh well - my vote won't tip the scales anyways.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 30, 2014)

The CD-i was more a VHS player than a console that's why failed so hard trying to do what can't. the rest of the cast looks well compared to the CD-i or don't even are bad but where voted because needs to be a "winner".


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> The CD-i was more a VHS player than a console that's why failed so hard trying to do what can't. the rest of the cast looks well compared to the CD-i or don't even are bad but where voted because needs to be a "winner".


That's... debatable. At the very least the CD-i was consistently sold on the market, the PV-1000 flopped so bad that it was recalled after a few weeks. The only comparable flop that comes to mind was the Virtual Boy and that wasn't nearly as bad as Casio's machine.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's... debatable. At the very least the CD-i was consistently sold on the market, the PV-1000 flopped so bad that it was recalled after a few weeks. The only comparable flop that comes to mind was the Virtual Boy and that wasn't nearly as bad as Casio's machine.


 
I take the commercial success as a 2nd, so even when the CD-i sold good enough the Casio at least had good games(Dig-Dug, Super Cobra), the CD-i on the other hand...


----------



## Foxi4 (May 30, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> I take the commercial success as a 2nd, so even when the CD-i sold good enough the Casio at least had good games(Dig-Dug, Super Cobra), the CD-i on the other hand...


I'm compelled to say that the CD-i had _some_ good games too. Hotel Mario doesn't look half-bad, there's a lot of good point-and-clicks like Myst or The 7th Guest, the system also had the _"definitive"_ version of Dragon's Lair and Space Ace at the time due to video playback capabilities. It wasn't _all_ bad, it just wasn't primarily a console... it did suck though.


----------



## cdoty (May 30, 2014)

thaddius said:


> *The Microsoft Xbox*
> *The Microsoft Xbox 360*


 

Playstation fanboys unite!

Seriously, how could either of those be the worst?

Halo.. Gears of War... Need I go on?


----------



## cdoty (May 30, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> I take the commercial success as a 2nd, so even when the CD-i sold good enough the Casio at least had good games(Dig-Dug, Super Cobra), the CD-i on the other hand...


 

15 good games to be exact:
14,800¥ /15 is roughly 1000¥ per game.

The CDi had a few hidden gems. In developing Frog Feast, for the CDi, I talked with cdifan (author of the CD-i Emulator) and was exposed to The Vision Factory. They developed Dimo's Quest, The Apprentice, etc (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPC_Vision for a full list), which are console quality games.

The big problem was that the system required a lot of optimizing. Unlike consoles, there was no game specific graphics hardware. And, unlike the Amiga or Atari ST, the system was pushing an 8 bit display, without a blitter.


----------



## matpower (May 30, 2014)

Okay, there is no way to someone vote the Xbox and X360.
I am voting on the CDi, that thing sucked so bad and it could have killed Zelda and Mario.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 30, 2014)

Why are you all ripping on the CDi so hard?  I used to have one, and it was the best thing to happen to me until my parents gave it away!
I could have played Pinball for six hours straight easily (which is saying something for a child), and Sticky Bear Reading was surprisingly good too.


----------



## matpower (May 30, 2014)

Did you own a SNES/Mega Drive(Or Genesis in the USA) too?
Else that explains why you like such piece of trash.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2014)

I don't get why Xbox 360 is in this list (guess it was voted higher previously as one of the worst) because it's a pretty damn good gaming console, aside from its hardware issues and such.

I voted for Philips CD-i, I never played on one and don't really want to anyway. I'm surprised that Wii isn't in this list because it had a shit-ton of crappy shovelware games.


----------



## codezer0 (May 30, 2014)

A lot of these have plenty of good reason to be here, that's for sure. That said, the CD-i gets my vote because when it comes down to it, it's the only one of this list to treat gaming as purely as an afterthought as a 'video game console' could (il)legally get away with. The factory controllers were terrible, and if you for some reason had a friend who wanted to play as well, it put the second controller port _in the back_, which meant having to lug out a brick of a box that weighed about 7000 tons to get to where the port was.

I can't entirely fault the RF connector generation for looking awful, as that was simply the limits of what we had available to deal with. However, for a system that actually had CD's as its primary medium, it really could have stood to look better. Somehow, even after coming out much later than it, the CD-i looks _worse_ than a SegaCD, which at least had a manufacturing bug to limit its ability to output a higher resolution than it theoretically should've been able to.

The 3DO has its place, and managed to be the first proper 32bit system, and the first to really start using the CD medium correctly. Yes, it got an awful lot of really crap FMV games, but it also had some gems on it that I would buy the system for if I could get them as well... or simply burn them as long as I had an intact 3DO because of its utter lack of copy protection.

The Original Xbox was better than I initially gave it credit for. Granted at the time I was too broke to have afforded or maintained an Xbox Live membership anyway, which is why I regrettably was stuck with the PlayStation2, and its legendarily awful build quality. The biggest sin of the system, however, was a controller that seemed designed for hands belonging to a species that hasn't visited Planet Earth yet. Try as I might, the original 'Duke' controller never felt comfortable, and ultimately felt more like a novelty, compared to the re-designed S controller that became the new default. It's honestly frustrating that there has yet to be a fully proper Original Xbox emulator because there are a fair few titles I would love to pick up and (re)play again, and my searches for an _intact_ one have been ineffective.

Also, the way people harp on about it, I must be the only person that either has been extremely fortunate with the Xbox 360 or simply just had the good mind to pay the extra for the in-store replacement plan. See, my one and only RRoD was with a launch model, which failed because of the hard drive, not because of anything mechanically wrong with the system itself. That said, because of the length of the warranty, and because of the depreciation in price since then, I was able to then pick up an Elite, that has been my tank ever since. And thanks to some fellow tempers, I can now say I successfully repaired a second-hand one I was given. 

As for the Ouya? Three words: *Angry. birds. console.*

Yet even with that douchey casual hipster play black  mark upon it, the CD-i still somehow manages to supercede everything after it as the *worst* _console_ on this list.


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2014)

Come on now. You can't seriously think the Xbox (360) or the Ouya is worst than the CD-i or any other thing on this list really.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 31, 2014)

Nintendo Color TV Game, for sure. Seriously, those games just hurt to look at.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 31, 2014)

I thought that the Dreamcast was known as the worst gaming console, until the Vita was released. I remember a news post of some of the ex-Dreamcast devs having a party because the Vita sales were worse that that of the Dreamcast.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I thought that the Dreamcast was known as the worst gaming console, until the Vita was released. I remember a new post of some of the ex-Dreamcast devs having a party because the Vita sales were worse that that of the Dreamcast.


Yeah, no. _*Points at the corner of the room.*_ There. That's where you stand. Facing the wall. Go. Now!


----------



## SickPuppy (May 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, no. _*Points at the corner of the room.*_ There. That's where you stand. Facing the wall. Go. Now!


I had to find that again for a good laugh, lol.

http://www.p4rgaming.com/dreamcast-...er-hearing-vita-selling-worse-than-dreamcast/


----------



## codezer0 (May 31, 2014)

Seriously, SickPuppy, I have to ask... were you even born in time to play a Dreamcast at all?

The dreamcast had without a doubt the single best launch lineup of any console in the last nearly 20 years.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> I had to find that again for a good laugh, lol.
> 
> http://www.p4rgaming.com/dreamcast-...er-hearing-vita-selling-worse-than-dreamcast/


...

p4rgaming.com is a satirical website, they don't post actual news, they're like The Onion of gaming. I would've assumed that the other headlines would give that away, but... Well done, SickPuppy.


----------



## SickPuppy (May 31, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Seriously, SickPuppy, I have to ask... were you even born in time to play a Dreamcast at all?
> 
> The dreamcast had without a doubt the single best launch lineup of any console in the last nearly 20 years.



Yes, I was born around the time the first color tv was launched.


Foxi4 said:


> ...
> 
> p4rgaming.com is a satirical website, they don't post actual news, they're like The Onion of gaming. I would've assumed that the other headlines would give that away, but... Well done, SickPuppy.



All I did was google it, there were numerous websites that reported that.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 31, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> All I did was google it, there were numerous websites that reported that.


Can't help but wonder if those other sites didn't happend to be Nintendo-oriented and ran by 14-year-olds who didn't get the memo that their source is a satirical website.

It's not really all that hard to sell worse than the Dreamcast because the Dreamcast didn't sell poorly. In fact, it had one of the most successful launches in video game history - SEGA actually couldn't keep up with the demand. Sales of the Dreamcast only slowed down after people began anticipating the PlayStation 2.

The reason why it was pulled off the shelves was not poor performace, it was SEGA's poor financial situation. After a shake-up among the higher-ups the new CEO has decided that SEGA no longer has enough resources to properly support the system so the decision was made to discontinue it. At the same time they were holding talks with Microsoft so that the soon to be Xbox would support Dreamcast games as well as Xbox games, but that unfortunately fell through.

With SEGA's poor reputation after their previous unsuccessful systems and Sony's strong PlayStation brand in mind it's not hard to guess why they failed in competing with the PS2.

*EDIT:* Just to put my words in perspective, the Dreamcast sold 10.6 million units between late 1998 and early 2001 - it was in Japan a year earlier than anywhere else _(the system released in late 1999 in North America, Australia and Europe)_, but that's just one country, so let's round things up to 2 years total. As of March 31st 2014 Nintendo shipped 6.17 million Wii U's. The PSVita's isn't doing that much better, estimates show that aprox. 8.2 million units were shipped to date but there's no official word from Sony. Not bad for a system that's supposedly _"the worst"_, especially considering the fact that today consoles sell infinitely better than they used to.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2014)

Hard choice...
Very very hard choice...

I think I'll pass this one.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2014)

Hmm...unlike the handhelds, this one takes some looking into:

The Xbox and Xbox360 are the first to scrap of the list: those were just the "less best" kind of consoles. The ouya is directly underneath that. It tries to be different and has some slight issues, but for a budget console it's really doing quite well.
Then...the nintendo color TV game is next to be scrapped. To be honest, I doubt most people were realising they were actually voting for the WORST game console (there weren't that many votes on the overall poll anyway).

Then it gets a bit harder...the 3DO is next to scrap due to it pretty close to the rest in that generation (going from my impressions here...never owned one).
From what remained...the PV-1000 and Fairchild were pretty obscure consoles, afaik. The Philips CD-i wasn't. That's why it got my vote, in the end. Not so much because it butchered some nintendo franchises but because it failed the hardest (again: I don't know the story of those other two mentioned ones). With FMV and edutainment, they tried to push games into a direction nobody asked for.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 1, 2014)

Just three little letters, VCR CD-i get's my vote


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 1, 2014)

the worst console of all time is the one that looks striking similar to the Xbox One


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 1, 2014)

And has the same warped sense of priorities about it, too.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 1, 2014)

The Philips CD-i. No contest.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2014)

I like how the Xbox 360, a fantastic system that was leading ahead of the PS3 for a number of years is currently losing against the PV-1000, a system that was discontinued after a few weeks and the 3DO which flopped big time. GBATemp, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how the Xbox 360, a fantastic system that was leading ahead of the PS3 for a number of years is currently losing against the PV-1000, a system that was discontinued after a few weeks and the 3DO which flopped big time. GBATemp, ladies and gentlemen.


Yes...the xbox360 is THAT TERRIBLE!!!



I don't get it either.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how the Xbox 360, a fantastic system that was leading ahead of the PS3 for a number of years is currently losing against the PV-1000, a system that was discontinued after a few weeks and the 3DO which flopped big time. GBATemp, ladies and gentlemen.


 
Don't tempt me... Mine randomly started showing pre-RRoD signs after only 30 minutes of use today (and less than three years of relatively light use), so I'm pissed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Don't tempt me... Mine randomly started showing pre-RRoD signs after only 30 minutes of use today (and less than three years of relatively light use), so I'm pissed.


RROD stories are really bizarre - some people get them several times in a row, others have launch 360'ties to this day. I'm tempted to say it's a matter of the evironment the console's in, whether it's cooled or not, how much dust is in the air etc.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> RROD stories are really bizarre - some people get them several times in a row, others have launch 360'ties to this day. I'm tempted to say it's a matter of the evironment the console's in, whether it's cooled or not, how much dust is in the air etc.


 
Mine is a weird case. It's a Best Buy refurbished elite I got as a gift, and I barely used it at all the first year I had it. Only a few months after I started using it regularly (by regularly, I mean a few hours a week at most), it randomly red-ringed. I turned it off, left it for an hour, and started it up again. No more red-ring, and no difference in performance except that it sometimes took up to a minute to truly shut off after pressing the power button (the fan was still running, etc). Now today, well over a year later, it randomly freezes within a minute of booting up any game (no RRoD, btw), after working perfectly fine for 30 minutes today, and for an hour a couple days ago.

I've always kept it in a rather open, cool environment, btw. At my old apartment when it red ringed, it was sitting atop the entertainment center with nothing above or around it, and now it's sitting in a shelf with a healthy amount of open space that's regularly dusted.

Anyway that was off-topic and my last post was mostly in jest, but for people who've had to deal with that, I can understand why they'd vote for the 360. I mean, how many of these other "worst systems" just flat-out stop working, and still cost at least $100 to replace, 9 years after launch? It's incredibly irritating, to say the least. Especially when the solution isn't as simple as, "Eh, I'll just upgrade to the new console, it's backwards compatible!"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ah, so it was a refurb with a history of acting up - figures. I know it sounds crazy but the one place where consoles get completely demolished as far as grime and dust is concerned are game stores. I can't even begin to count the number of times when GAME would sell an absolutely _fithy_ system that you had to spend an hour cleaning before it looked presentablem and that's considered _"refurbished"_. I'm not saying _"don't buy pre-owned systems"_, they're a great value, just be sure to give them some love and check things before jumping in head first.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how the Xbox 360, a fantastic system that was leading ahead of the PS3 for a number of years is currently losing against the PV-1000, a system that was discontinued after a few weeks and the 3DO which flopped big time. GBATemp, ladies and gentlemen.


 
Its not like you can take this poll seriously. The majority of the people voting have a blinkered view of gaming and know very little about its actual history past Nintendo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Its not like you can take this poll seriously. The majority of the people voting have a blinkered view of gaming and know very little about its actual history past Nintendo.


So... Uhm...

Ethnic cleansing?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> RROD stories are really bizarre - some people get them several times in a row, others have launch 360'ties to this day. I'm tempted to say it's a matter of the evironment the console's in, whether it's cooled or not, how much dust is in the air etc.


 
I've still got 2 launch day 360s that work fine...well, the ethernet port on one of them died off, but other than that they're great, no RROD here ;O;

That said, I'm tempted to say most Tempers who voted for the original XBOX/360 either weren't even born for most of these consoles or were too young to appreciate them, hence why the 360 and the original XBOX has any votes at all. Granted, I am one of them (I was born in 94), my father and my older brother were avid gamers back in the day so as I grew up I was able to experience the CD-i and the 3DO and such...and they were both pretty poop lol.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> So... Uhm...
> 
> Ethnic cleansing?


 
Im just facepalming at the hate for Philips its so predictable. I bet if Casio sued Nintendo last week the PV-1000 would have 200 votes instead now.

The only reason the CD-i exists is because Nintendo screwed over Sony which is also the only reason why Playstation exist now. The reason the CD-i has its shitty Zelda games is because it is essentially a SNES CD, so go and wank over it like you do everything else fanboys.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I've still got 2 launch day 360s that work fine...well, the ethernet port on one of them died off, but other than that they're great, no RROD here ;O;
> 
> That said, I'm tempted to say most Tempers who voted for the original XBOX/360 either weren't even born for most of these consoles or were too young to appreciate them, hence why the 360 and the original XBOX has any votes at all. Granted, I am one of them (I was born in 94), my father and my older brother were avid gamers back in the day so as I grew up I was able to experience the CD-i and the 3DO and such...and they were both pretty poop lol.


I live in the comfort of being born in 1989 on the wrong side of the iron curtain, so I was 10 years behind the rest of you guys as far as gaming was concerned. I grew up playing NES games of a Famiclone, the more wealthy neighbours had a Mega Drive imported from the west and I got to play on that a little as well, Amiga's and Commodore 64's were everywhere _(my uncle had the latter)_... good stuff, good stuff. I got to experience all of this goodness despite being raised in an age of their obsoleteness. I think we _"caught up"_ around the time when the Game Boy Color, the PlayStation and the N64 were released, that's when gaming systems from big name brands started being distributed in stores.


p1ngpong said:


> The only reason the CD-i exists is because Nintendo screwed over Sony which is also the only reason why Playstation exist now.


Pretty much. PlayStation exists solely out of _spite_, backing out of a deal like that was almost considered _"dishonourable"_ in a Japanese setting. If that deal didn't fall through, we'd probably all be playing on Nintendo PlayStations and Nintendo PocketStations, that'd probably be the best things in the known universe, but oh well.


----------



## matpower (Jun 2, 2014)

Let's be realistic, this poll is nearly useless because of the final showdown, it is (poll winner here) VS Tiger R-Zone, there is no way that any console from this list can beat R-Zone.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2014)

matpower said:


> Let's be realistic, this poll is nearly useless because of the final showdown, it is (poll winner here) VS Tiger R-Zone, there is no way that any console from this list can beat R-Zone.


That depends on your classifications. Buyers of the R-Zone knew exactly what they're getting into, Tiger had a history of shitty handheld games and this thing was no exception. Other consoles... could've been more disappointing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ah, so it was a refurb with a history of acting up - figures. I know it sounds crazy but the one place where consoles get completely demolished as far as grime and dust is concerned are game stores. I can't even begin to count the number of times when GAME would sell an absolutely _fithy_ system that you had to spend an hour cleaning before it looked presentablem and that's considered _"refurbished"_. I'm not saying _"don't buy pre-owned systems"_, they're a great value, just be sure to give them some love and check things before jumping in head first.


 
Yeah. I was far less educated on gaming and tinkering with electronics at the time (I was just getting back into gaming after being out of it pretty much the whole generation at the time, save for emulators and occasional GameCube games), so I didn't really look into anything. If I had made the decision to buy it myself, I would've gone with a slim instead, though.


----------



## WolfSaviorZX (Jun 2, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2014)

EXbox fans?


----------



## thaddius (Jun 2, 2014)

WolfSaviorZX said:


> lol let's be honest the people voting for Xbox/Xbox 360 most likely aren't even Sony/Nintendo fans but Ex-Xbox Fans still mad over the DRM thing on Xbone.


 
Until one comes in and explains their motives that's just speculation. The Xbox and Xbox 360 did win their own generations. More people had to hate them over Nintendo and Sony (and Sega in the Xbox's case).


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 2, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Im just facepalming at the hate for Philips its so predictable. I bet if Casio sued Nintendo last week the PV-1000 would have 200 votes instead now.


I'd take that bet. My money would be that the votes would shift dramatically if it were Casio making retarded Zelda and Mario games. That "excuuuuuuse me"-meme by itself is probably responsible for half current the votes.
EDIT: not true...this piece of lousy cutscène animation wasn't in the game to begin with.

That said...I've explained earlier that my main vote for the CD-i was because the damn thing was openly advertising education in games as if that was a good thing (to a kid, this is like pouring Brussels-sprouts into ice cream and saying you will like the end result). I can't remember anyone asking for FMV's either (though I have to admit this was something that should've been learned sooner or later...it was just that the CD-i seemed to do it on a massive scale).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> That "excuuuuuuse me"-meme by itself is probably responsible for half current the votes.


 
That meme comes from the short-lived Zelda TV show that aired alongside the Super Mario Bros. Super Show. If I remember correctly, that line never appeared in the CDi games.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 2, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> That meme comes from the short-lived Zelda TV show that aired alongside the Super Mario Bros. Super Show. If I remember correctly, that line never appeared in the CDi games.


I stand corrected. I was wrong on this one.

...then again, it's not like the actual CD-i version of was any better (here's the start of Faces of evil).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I stand corrected. I was wrong on this one.
> 
> ...then again, it's not like the actual CD-i version of was any better (here's the start of Faces of evil).


 
Hey look, it's the_randomizer!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hey look, it's the_randomizer!


 

What sweet hell is this? I'm confused as to why I was tagged.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 2, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What sweet hell is this? I'm confused as to why I was tagged.


Your avatar used to be the king in that video, remember?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 2, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Your avatar used to be the king in that video, remember?


MAH BOY!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Your avatar used to be the king in that video, remember?


 

Well, yeah, I changed it since lol, good ol King Harkinian!


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't think of a single CDI I'd actually want to play. Actually seeing the 3 Zeldas in the AVGN videos cemented that.


----------



## matpower (Jun 3, 2014)

I would play and finish the CDi Triforce of Crap just for fun™.
I am weird. ;P


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 3, 2014)

matpower said:


> I would play and finish the CDi Triforce of Crap just for fun™.
> I am weird. ;P


 
Link: The Feces of Evil.

Zelda: The Dildo of Gamelon.

Zelda's... um, ah, I can't think of a bad pun for that one.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 3, 2014)

OUYA. I've already stated why.
I am not going to vote for the CD-I because they tried. And compared to the OUYA they made a masterpiece.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 3, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Link: The Feces of Evil.
> 
> Zelda: The Dildo of Gamelon.
> 
> Zelda's *Crapventure*.


 
FTFY

at least you can have a good laugh with the hilarity of the videos, but that isn't a good thing for a game that is supposed to be serious.


----------



## Enchilada (Jun 3, 2014)

Xbox and Xbox 360 are great consoles, they shouldn't be here.
Anyway, I think the CD-I is better than all the consoles from the list, except the two Xboxes and OUYA. Sure, CD-I is crap too but at least you can have a good laugh before you throw it in the trash.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Jun 6, 2014)

The Philips CDI is not a games console. Wikipedia says this about it:-

The *Philips CD-i* (*Compact Disc Interactive*) is an interactive multimediaCD player.

While it does have games for it. It should not be judged as a console because it was more of a multi-media device. It was the first HOME mainstream video disc player, it was capable of playing vcd's before any other gaming device could at it's time of release. It could play interactive content such as encyclopedia and video based games (true arcade perfect Dragons Lair, DLII, Space Ace etc before any other games console could). Plus it has the best versions of 7th guest, 11th hour, Burn Cycle and Defender of the Crown.

I own a CDI 210 and do not consider it a games console! Does anyone else agree that it should not be in this list?

Surely CDTV/CD32 should be included going by what you judge to be consoles.


----------



## matpower (Jun 6, 2014)

However, the CDi was planned to be a console/addon.
Also you could say the same for the PS2, most people early on brought one because it was a cheap DVD Player, heck, even Sony marketed the DVD Player feature too.


----------



## thaddius (Jun 9, 2014)

Zaphod makes a good point, if it's not a dedicated video games system we should never discuss it as people who like video games. The two should never come into contact with each other. Next time I'll leave out the CD-i, 3DO, PS2, Xbox, PSP, Wii, PS3, Xbox 360, Xbox One, Wii U, PS4, 3DS, and Vita. They can all play movies in some way so why would we talk about them? Let me know which other consoles I've missed that can play movies and I'll put them on the chopping block.


----------

